# Cosmo Buenos aires!!!!



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

Some Baires pics... hope you enjoy!


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

i ll post more soon...


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## el_sobrante (Dec 25, 2007)

...buenos aires querido. 
excelentes fotos che :cheers:

yo estuve ahi por unos meses en 2006 - y no puedo creer! - mira no mas como ha crecido y cambiado la ciudad en tan poco tiempo :bash: 
Esp. Palermo.
me parece que tras tiempo Palermo sera un barrio mas vertical como lo de Puerto Madero - y esta pasando sin respecto a los vecinos ademas! booo hno:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrvqLkx_egg&feature=related


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful B.A. photos @Nsch thanks for those photos


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

Puerto Madero Neighbourhud (2000-2011) Render


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

el_sobrante said:


> ...buenos aires querido.
> excelentes fotos che :cheers:
> 
> yo estuve ahi por unos meses en 2006 - y no puedo creer! - mira no mas como ha crecido y cambiado la ciudad en tan poco tiempo :bash:
> ...


the last photo i posted shows it clearly...:lol:


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## yianni (Sep 27, 2008)

**

i love your city ,and i want to visit


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

yianni said:


> i love your city ,and i want to visit


thanks! you won´t regret!... later i´ll post some of the best hotels at the city! and some data!


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice pictures!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

i love BA  great pics


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

thanks for your posts! soon i ll bring some more photos! ask what ever you want!!!


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

*Buenos Aires Information *

Downtown Buenos Aires is as sophisticated as any European city, with its wide avenues, fine colonial architecture and rows of pavement cafes. The city was built by French, Italian and Spanish immigrants and the Porteños (locals) still regard themselves as more European than South American. Travelers walking through the leafy parks and boulevards could be forgiven for thinking they were in Madrid, Paris or Milan.

Buenos Aires was founded on the shores of the Rio de la Plata in 1570 and was named after the patron saint of sailors for the good wind or buen aire.The city remained 
a colonial backwater for 200 years while the Spanish concentrated their attentions on wealthier Peru. During this time Buenos Aires became a thriving center for smuggling between South America and Europe. Dissatisfaction with Spanish economic and political dominance escalated to boiling point and culminated in the revolution of May 1810 and finally to independence in 1816. Its history since then has been dogged by military coups and political mismanagement; the consequences of which are growing disaffection with the government and widespread poverty, as is evident in the sprawling shantytowns on the city's outskirts.

This turbulent history has not managed to stifle the indomitable spirit of the Porteños whose passion, charm and vibrancy have forged this great city, a place in which the fire of Evita's soul and the allure of the tango endure.

The street structure, organized in a grid pattern, makes Buenos Aires easy to navigate, and the best way to explore the city and take in its character is on foot. However, the city is serviced by an efficient, widespread and cheap public transport system that consists of buses and an excellent underground rail service (the Subte). Although it services most of the city center, the Subte is not very extensive beyond the central core. The Subte costs $0.70 per journey. Pre-paid Subte cards or passes can be purchased from the ticket booths (boleterias) at each station in denominations of 1, 2, 5, 10 
or 30 journeys. It gets very hot and crowded in summer especially during peak hours, and closes between 10pm and 5am. The bus (colectivo) network is huge and covers the city, and although very useful for getting around, the overwhelming amount of routes makes it confusing for tourists. Bus fares are paid in coins into an automatic ticket vending machine when boarding the bus and cost a minimum of $0.80. Many services run all night but with less frequency. There are also urban train services that can be useful for reaching the outlying suburbs. Taxis are everywhere and relatively inexpensive, but although generally safe, visitors should be aware that there are fake taxis that pick up tourists and rob them. It is safer to phone for a radio taxi or remise, a fixed-price radio cab booked in advance that acts like a chauffer-driven car and can be cheaper than taxis over longer distances. They are more useful than renting a car for excursions from the city and even for a day's tour of the suburbs. 

*Things to Do in Buenos Aires *

Tango
Tango emerged from a set of social conditions in Buenos Aires in the 1800s. In those early days it spoke of the hardship, pain and loneliness of the European immigrants who'd left their families and loved ones behind in search of a better life. This seemed elusive for the majority of the male immigrant population who lived mainly on the shores of the Riachuelo and in the impoverished neighborhoods of southern Buenos Aires. Tango lyrics arose from the mournful love songs and melancholic moments of these times, and with it a dance that expressed much of these sentiments. Men danced 
with men, and then prostitutes gradually provided the female quota, and so the dance evolved. The Argentine upper classes distanced themselves from the dance because of its associations and it was only after World War II that things changed. Its transformation in the eyes of the elite came about with its celebration on the dance floors of the Parisian ballrooms. Buenos Aires thus gave birth to a dance that has captured the popular imagination of fellow tango dancers around the world. It is the penultimate experience for any tango lover to watch the passion, lust, beauty and melancholy of the dance being performed on the streets and in the tango halls of its inception. Nightlife
Famed for its plethora of trendy clubs, fashionable music bars and attractive restaurants it's no wonder the city of Buenos Aires never sleeps. From the dimly lit tango bars and mainstream hard house dance clubs to the Teatro Colón and smaller independent theaters, there is something for just about everyone in this buzzing city.In typical Latin fashion, dinner is very late and usually taken between 10 and 11pm and clubs only really get going at around 2am. Recoleta, Palermo, and Costanera are the trendiest neighborhoods for dance clubs and all the hippest locals can be found sipping on long drinks in the surrounding bars. It is not uncommon to find residents walking home at sunrise after a big night out on the town.Culture vultures will simply adore the arts and culture scene here and plenty of Broadway-style hits can be found in both English and Spanish shows at most of the 30-odd professional and underground theaters in the San Telmo and Abasto neighborhoods. Other than the usual run-of the-mill watering holes, there are also many bars in Buenos Aires offering shows such as flamenco dances, readings, tango and folkloric dance shows, and live acoustic music, providing a twist and bit of entertainment to accompany your usual evening drinks. The gay scene is Buenos Aires is thriving and rivals only that of Rio de Janeiro's in South America, with San Telmo being the main strip catering to this market with small gay bars and restaurants. 

*Buenos Aires Airports *

Ezeiza International Airport
Airport Code: EZE
Full Airport Name: Ministro Pistarini International Airport
Location: The airport is situated 22 miles (35km) to the southwest of Buenos Aires.
Time Zone: GMT -3.
Phone Number: Tel: +54 (0)11 5480 6111.
Terminal Transfer: The two terminals are linked by a covered walkway.
Ground Transport: Manuel Tienda Leon run a bus every 30 minutes to their terminal in the city center (Madero Terminal), taking about 40 minutes. Public buses are cheaper but can take up to two hours 
to the city center. Metered taxis are also available outside the terminal buildings, and chauffeured cars (remises) are available for hire on the lower level of both terminals.
Car Rental: Car rental companies have desks in Terminal A.
Airport Facilities: There are several shops, pharmacies, restaurants, cafes and bars, as well as duty-free shopping. Bureaux de change and ATMs are available as well as a 24-hour bank. There is a left-luggage facility and a tourist information desk in Terminal A. Other facilities include mobile phone hire, medical service, a VIP lounge and Internet access. Facilities for the disabled are good.
Car Parking: Long and short-term parking is available in both a multi-level covered parking garage (adjacent to Terminal A) and an open-air lot.
Departure Tax: Airport tax: US$18 (international flights), US$8 (regional and Uruguay), $6.05 (domestic). Security tax: US$2.50 (international), $1 (domestic). Immigration tax (international flights): US$10.
Website: www.aa2000.com.ar

*Buenos Aires Attractions *

Cabildo
Opposite the Casa Rosada on the Plaza de Mayo is the resplendent former Spanish town hall, the Cabildo, a fascinating old colonial building fronted by arches that once encircled the plaza, back during the May Revolution in 1810. The guards outside the building are members of the revered Regimiento de Patricios, which was formed in 1806, and the changing of the guard every hour is a popular attraction. They still wear their traditional uniforms, designed nearly 200 years ago. The interior houses a small museum, which displays some interesting architectural relics, religious 
icons as well as watercolor paintings by Enrique Pellegrini.
Address: Calle Bolívar 65
Phone Number: (011) 4334 1782
Transport: Metro to Plaza de Mayo, Cathedral or Bolívar
Hours: Tuesday to Friday 12.30am to 7pm, Sunday 2pm to 6pm
Admission: $1

Casa Rosada
One of the world's most famous balconies juts out of Argentina's Presidential Palace, known as the Casa Rosada. The pink building has been the scene of many a political rally, particularly during the regime of the notorious and tragic Juan and Eva Peron. The Italian style building, fronted with palm trees and fountains, was painted pink when it was converted from a Customs and Post Office building into the presidential palace. President Sarmiento decided to appease opposing political parties by merging red and white into a pink color scheme for the palace. Today the building houses a small basement museum displaying some presidential artifacts. Each evening a small platoon of mounted grenadiers emerge from the guardhouse to lower the flag on the Plaza, adding a touch of pomp and ceremony to the pretty building.
Address: Hipólito Yrigoyen 219, Plaza de Mayo
Phone Number: (0)11 4344 3802
Transport: Metro to Plaza de Mayo
Hours: Museum: Monday to Friday 10am to 6pm, Sundays 2pm to 6pm. Guided tours are available
Admission: Free

Cathedral Metropolitana
Other important buildings around the Plaza de Mayo include the Neoclassical Cathedral Metropolitana, which houses the tomb of General José de San Martin, the revered hero who liberated Argentina from the Spanish. The cathedral was periodically rebuilt and renovated since the foundation stone was laid in the 16th century. The current structure was finally completed in the mid-19th century. The interior has recently been renovated and the gilded columns, Venetian mosaic floors, and silver-plated altar are in pristine condition.
Address: San Martín and Rivadavia streets, Plaza de Mayo
Phone Number: (0)11 4331 2845
Transport: Metro to Bolívar, Catedral, or Plaza de Mayo
Admission: Free

La Recoleta Cemetery
An unlikely tourist attraction, La Recoleta Cemetery is well worth visiting to see its magnificent display of monuments and the ostentatious tombs of Argentina's rich and famous. One of the more modest, but by far the most celebrated, is the grave of Eva Peron. Every day thousands of visitors come to leave flowers at the door of the Duarte family mausoleum, where she is buried. Forty years on, Evita remains both the most revered and reviled figure in Argentina. Love her or loathe her, her spirit lives on in La Recoleta.
Address: Calle Junín, Plaza Francesa
Website: www.info-recoleta.com
Hours: Open daily. Guided tours are available
Admission: Free

Plaza Dorrego
Plaza Dorrego lies in San Telmo, the bohemian artists' quarter and the birthplace of tango. The tiny square is surrounded by elegant houses, now mostly converted into antique shops and bars whose tables overflow onto the street. On Sundays the plaza is the setting for the ancient antique market, the Feria de San Pedro Telmo. Though you are unlikely to discover any bargains you may find an interesting souvenir or two. The stallholders pack up their wares at 5pm and the square becomes the setting for informal tango dances. This is as popular with the locals as it is with tourists and even the inexperienced may be tempted to try it out. There are numerous museums nearby the plaza worth visiting, including the Museo Histórico Nacional and the Museo de Arte Moderno.

Teatro Colón
The Teatro Colón opened in 1908 is the second largest performing arts theater in the southern hemisphere, second only to the Sydney Opera House in Australia. It was designed by Italian architect Francisco Tamburri and is an Italian Renaissance-style building with a seating capacity of 2,500 (although more people have been squeezed in at a time). It has hosted many international performers including Nijinsky, Pavlov, Pavarotti and Domingo. Guided tours take visitors to the theater's workshops, rehearsal rooms, auditorium and stage.
Address: Cerrito 618
Phone Number: Guided tours: (0)11 4378 7132/33, ticket office: (0)11 4378 7344
Website: www.teatrocolon.org.ar
Transport: Metro to Carlos Pellegrini station
Hours: The theater is currently closed for renovations until May 2010

La Boca
La Boca ('the mouth') is the most colorful neighborhood or barrio in Buenos Aires, original home of football legend Diego Maradona and the tango. An assortment of brightly painted low houses made of wood and metal line the streets, including the famed main street Caminito, in this poor but happy area full of artisans, painters, street performers, cantinas and open-air tango shows. The neighborhood was originally settled by Italian immigrants, most of whom came to work in the docks. Today it is frequented by crowds of tourists who come to soak up the atmosphere.

Mar del Plata
Two hundred and thirty miles (400km) south of Buenos Aires, Mar del Plata is by far Argentina's most popular beach resort. Around three million local tourists holiday here every summer, drawn to its busy beaches and lively entertainment. Visitors can alternate between spending idle days people-watching on the beach or enjoying a spot of culture at one of the city's small galleries. There is also the bustling port to visit with its numerous and colorful traditional fishing boats and noisy colony of sea lions. For a taste of the good life, the Mar del Plata has some excellent bars and restaurants and, at the height of summer, a non-stop nightlife. Some visitors prefer to travel outside the peak Christmas season when there are shorter queues for restaurants and the like. Even in winter the city doesn't close down, as there are half a million permanent residents.

Floralis Genérica
Floralis Generica is a working metal sculpture located on the United Nations square in Recoleta. It was offered to the city by Argentine architect Eduardo Fernando Catalano, who described it as an environmental structure. Its metallic petals open and close based on the incidence of solar rays and visitors to the site will find the giant metal sculpture 'in full bloom' in the heat of the day and closed at night. The sheer genius of the giant flower makes it a sight worth seeing.
Address: United Nations Park, Recoleta

Nueve de Julio Avenue
At 127 meters wide, Avenida 9 de Julio is claimed to be the widest avenue in the world, honoring Argentina's Independence Day which falls on 9th July. The avenue runs from the Retiro district in the north to Constitucion station in the south, roughly one kilometer to the west of the Rio de la Plata waterfront and consists of 18 lanes of traffic, nine on each side. In the middle of the street stands a 67-meter-tall obelisk marking the heart of Buenos Aires. Visitors can climb to the top where they can look out over the Avenida 9 de Julio through its four observation windows.
Address: Avenida 9 de Julio, Buenos Aires

Buenos Aires Zoo
Home to over 350 animal species and known for some of its exotic breeding, the Buenos Aires zoo is the perfect place for families, a romantic date or tourists. With nine species of mammals, 49 species of reptiles and 175 species of birds, the zoo's goals are to conserve species, produce research and educate the public. Disposable cameras are on sale and professional photographers are on standby to capture all the memories. Animal food can be bought at the entrance and other stations located around the zoo to encourage visitors' interaction with the animals. The best time to visit the zoo is on a sunny weekday afternoon, when time can be spent lounging in front of the white tiger enclosure, for which the zoo is well-known, or elephant house with only a few other people to contend with for the best view.
Address: Ave Sarmiento and Ave Las Heras
Phone Number: (0)11 4011 9900
Website: www.zoobuenosaires.com.ar
Hours: Tuesday to Sunday and holidays from 10am. Open daily during school holidays
Admission: General admission (Entrada general) is $8 or the more advanced pass (pasaporte) is $14.90

*More INFO*

Buenos Aires has a temperate climate with average temperatures ranging from 94°F (35°C) in January to 50°F (10°C) in July. The heaviest rain falls during autumn and spring, though rain can be expected at any time of the year. Many locals leave Buenos Aires during the hot summer months (December, January and February) and head for the coastal resorts.

Buenos Aires is the capital and largest city of Argentina, currently the third-largest Metropolitan Area in South America, after São Paulo and Rio de Janeiro. It is located on the southern shore of the Río de la Plata, on the southeastern coast of the South American continent. The city of Buenos Aires is not part of Buenos Aires Province, nor is it its capital; rather, it is an autonomous federal district. Greater Buenos Aires is the fourth-largest conurbation in Latin America, with a population of around 13 million.[1]

After the internal conflicts of the 19th century, Buenos Aires was federalised and removed from Buenos Aires Province in 1880. The city limits were enlarged to include the former towns of Belgrano and Flores, which are both now neighbourhoods of the city.

Buenos Aires (English: Fair Winds or Good Air (see Names of Buenos Aires), pronounced [ˈbwe̞nɔs ˈai̯ɾɛs]) was originally named after the sanctuary of "Nostra Signora di Bonaria" (Italian for "Our Lady of Bonaria") in Cagliari, Sardinia. In the 1994 constitution the city became autonomous, hence its formal name: Ciudad Autónoma de Buenos Aires, in English, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires. See Names of Buenos Aires.

People from Buenos Aires are called porteños (people of the port).

*Baires's Data*

Country Argentina 
Established 1536, 1580 
Government 
- Chief of Government Mauricio Macri 
- Senators María Eugenia Estenssoro, Samuel Cabanchik, Daniel Filmus 
Area 
- City 203 km2 (78.5 sq mi) 
- Land 203 km2 (78.5 sq mi) 
- Metro 4,758 km2 (1,837.1 sq mi) 
Population (2009 est.) 
- City 3,050,728 
- Metro 13,356,715 
[1] 
HDI (2005) 0.923 – high 
Website http://www.buenosaires.gov.ar/ (Spanish)


----------

